# The Grove (Ripon) abandoned home for people with learning disabilities



## mummyshambles (Apr 17, 2011)

In Ripon, North Yorkshire. Sadly now very trashed.



053 by catatonia1, on Flickr




051 by catatonia1, on Flickr




050 by catatonia1, on Flickr




047 by catatonia1, on Flickr


----------



## mummyshambles (Apr 17, 2011)

046 by catatonia1, on Flickr




045 by catatonia1, on Flickr




044 by catatonia1, on Flickr




043 by catatonia1, on Flickr


----------



## mummyshambles (Apr 17, 2011)

042 by catatonia1, on Flickr




041 by catatonia1, on Flickr




040 by catatonia1, on Flickr




038 by catatonia1, on Flickr


----------



## mummyshambles (Apr 17, 2011)

013 by catatonia1, on Flickr


----------



## sqwasher (Apr 24, 2011)

Blimey that is trashed now! We visited it just under 2 years ago...

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=12961&highlight=ripon

Nice to see an update though.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 24, 2011)

sqwasher said:


> Blimey that is trashed now! We visited it just under 2 years ago...


What an absolute difference! I missed yours and Freebird's earlier report Sqwasher, as I was off the forum for a couple of months or so through illness at that time. Thanks for the link...fantastic pics as always and it was such a delightful place then. 

Btw, the 'cotton reels' are called bobbins.


----------



## spacepunk (Apr 24, 2011)

Monopoly! Nice explore there man.


----------



## mummyshambles (Apr 25, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> What an absolute difference! I missed yours and Freebird's earlier report Sqwasher, as I was off the forum for a couple of months or so through illness at that time. Thanks for the link...fantastic pics as always and it was such a delightful place then.
> 
> Btw, the 'cotton reels' are called bobbins.



Yes, a real shame to see the damage done, especially the disappearance of the old sewing machine....


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 25, 2011)

mummyshambles said:


> Yes, a real shame to see the damage done, especially the disappearance of the old sewing machine....


I've only just realised that you've got a pic of the sewing table with the machine missing. That is a real shame. 
Nice pics Mummyshambles...and thanks for posting (forgot to say in my other post...sorry about that).


----------

